# Bianchi m.u.t.t. HT SS, finially finished it.



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

I wanted to build a HT for street / Dj'ing relatively cheap, so I picked up the frame and seat post for $100. It is a Bianchi m.u.t.t., but I actually have not found this frame anywhere else. And from there this beast emerged. It turned out pretty nice, not quite done, or I should say satisified with all the parts yet. A new seat and grips are on the way.

Bianchi m.u.t.t. , Aluminum....... definately gonna break, ... eventually. :skep: 
Hone cranks and BB, SNAFU platforms. SRAM Singlespeed chain.
AVID BB7's, AVID Speed Dial 7's Levers
Answer med. rise bars, Forte Lock ons
Manitou Nixon Comp. 145mm , a leftover from my Fuji FS, it is a little long, but it saved me $500. 
Sun Rims Singletrack ( Urban Camo), Redline Hubs, paired nicely with some meat ( Maxxis Holly Rollers). They roll like a dream! 

It is a homemade singlespeed conversion, got to love cheap cassettes! :thumbsup: 

She weighs in at a whopping 28lbs. I like em' skinny! :ihih: 
The seat, grips and stem all need replaced, but they work for now. Enjoy.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Open up the fork and reduce it, switch tensionners to a solid one(not spring loaded) and you've got yourself a pimpin' ride IMO.

I really like it.


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

That bike looks awesome! Love the build. The headbadge decal is the best!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

gop427 said:


> The headbadge decal is the best!


Oh yeah!:thumbsup:


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Where can I get one of those stickers?

Anyway it looks like a killer ride. I'd do 3 things to it:
1) lower the fork
2) change the stem, and cut the steerer tube
3) get a tensioner that isn't spring loaded

After that, it should be a killer ride


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

I have been waiting to cut the steerer tube, and hadn't thought of lowering the fork. I was thinking about eventually getting a new fork, but lowering it and cutting it woulf be a cheaper option. 

Is that a difficult thing to do, lowering the fork? And I know the stem sucks! It was a freebee to get the bars on. 

I picked up that sticker from Spencers, it made me laugh, and that frame had nothing on the front.


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

The geo of that bike looks like its meant to have a longer travel fork on it. Neways nice looking ride!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

sodak06 said:


> I have been waiting to cut the steerer tube, and hadn't thought of lowering the fork. I was thinking about eventually getting a new fork, but lowering it and cutting it woulf be a cheaper option.
> 
> Is that a difficult thing to do, lowering the fork? And I know the stem sucks! It was a freebee to get the bars on.
> 
> I picked up that sticker from Spencers, it made me laugh, and that frame had nothing on the front.


XSL_Will should be able to help you out with lowering the fork.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Looks great. PM me and I'll dig up the instructions. My write-up was for a Sherman fork, but the instructions are more or less the same.


----------

